# King Quad



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Wish me luck guys. If the wife doesn't find out, I will be going down to Lansing Friday afternoon or Saturday morning to get a new 2008 750 King Quad.

I am all giddy!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Nice! Should she wish, I can store it for you!

Good Luck!:rant:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Get the camo model. That way it will be easier to sneak it into the garage and keep it hidden! Oh, and call progressive and get it insured right away! That way, when she eventually finds out about it and quickly destroys it by lighting it on fire, you'll be covered. May want to make sure your medical coverage is up to date as well!

You'll love the quad though!!


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice quad!!! I have an 05 king quad- has been great. Pretty fun to ride too. The stock tires on mine are poor. When they need replacing I will put some aftermarket tires on it.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I have owned a couple of the 300's since 1996 and really loved them, never a problem that was not my own fault, and those were very few.

I stopped in Mt Pleasant today as I did not know they again had a Suzuki dealership and got some pricing. Glad I did not make the move earlier as they just started a promotion where they include a free Warn Winch, I think the 3,000#, still waiting on details. The price was a little lower as well and a lot closer than trying to deal with Lansing, not that they are bad, just closer.

I am so ready for the weekend to get here!


----------

